# Willie Revisited



## taterjoes (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## taterjoes (Mar 22, 2016)

I have done scrollings of Willie Nelson in the past, but this is a new one where I took a Charles Dearing simplified pattern and added a substantial amount of detail to his face and braids. Pretty happy with the finished product .


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## taterjoes (Mar 22, 2016)

> I have done scrollings of Willie Nelson in the past, but this is a new one where I took a Charles Dearing simplified pattern and added a substantial amount of detail to his face and braids. Pretty happy with the finished product .
> 
> - taterjoes


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great. I'm a fan


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)




----------

